# NFAA Needed help!



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes they do have an amature class free style.It would be MFS, the Pro class equivalent would be PMFS.So your good to go in free style classes.
Don Ward


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

afhunter said:


> Hello, So I am moving to California from the south where I am used to shooting ASA and IBO. I have tried to determine what division I can shoot but the NFAA website is very confusing. ASA is pretty cut and dry on their classes. I shoot an Open class for ASA which has no restrictions, but it appears the only "no pin" class for NFAA is Freestyle. However, I do not want to shoot against a bunch of pro's everytime I shoot. It appears they do not have different freestyle classes for amateurs.
> 
> Can someone help me with this. I am building a set up for NFAA and if I have to go to pins I will but any advice would be great. Thanks!


With a moveable sight and release aid, you would shoot in the Freestyle category.

You wouldn't be shooting against Pros, as they shoot in the Pro division.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

afhunter, glad that you will becomming a part of the CBH you will find it a great organization, I am the SW Councilman and California is in my section. If you need anything please call me @ (505) 890-4665 or you can contact Tom Daley who is the Director for the state he can be reached @ (650) 722-2713. You can allways PM if you would lile to, once again welcome


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

archer nm, PM sent!


----------

